# How to approach classical - one composer at a time or indulge as you please?



## darkcloudconstellations (Sep 27, 2012)

So I've been a big fan of film scores for quite a while, and been meaning to get into classical for some time as well. I haven't really focused on one single composer, only on separate works that piqued my interest.

My collection now looks like
Bruckner - Symphony No. 9 (Four Movement Version, EMI, Rattle)
Debussy - La Mer, Prelude..., Jeux (LSO Live, Gergiev)
Liszt - Dante Symphony (Not sure on the label and conductor)
Penderecki - Symphony No. 7 (Naxos, Wit)
Prokofiev - Romeo & Juliet (LSO, Gergiev)
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10 (Naxos, Petrenko)
Smetana - Má Vlast (LSO Live, Davis)
Stravinsky - Firebird, Rite (Sony Classical, Bernstein)
Verdi - Requiem (Naxos)

Is this way of collecting too erratic? Should I dig deeper into one single composer for a while and then move on? I really enjoyed the Bruckner piece, and it seems to me that I could find Mahler really enjoyable as well. I'm also a little drawn towards Penderecki. Not sure if it's a hipster "oh I'm so cool listening to modern classical" kind of thing, but I find his music intriguing at the least.

How would/do you do it?

Also, any form of recommendations based on the list I have would be most welcome.

Sincerely,
Viktor Svensson


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Whatever suits you is what's best. If you're enjoying classical music enough to come to a specialist forum and talk about it, I'd say you're doing just fine with your current method.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

I tend a lot to the 'one composer at a time'. Maybe I am a slow learner or not too ambitious. 

Anyway, the fact is that I spent a lot of time with one composer because it happens that I found myself having an affair with the composer. 

I really get involved with his oeuvre. It is like having a beloved friend. 

So my scope is not so wide as I have seen some members have shown here. 

Additional to that, periods of 'silence' and 'stillness' are needed for me so to digest carefully the heard material.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

That's kind of a cool start to a collection. Reminds me of the collecting I did this summer with science fiction novels by contemporary authors I'd didn't know.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If you want the genuine modern Penderecki, get the early works. There's a great 2 CD set on EMI. Going from your list, I'd recommend Petroushka by Stravinsky, and maybe a couple more Shostakovich symphonies. No.5 is a classic. No.8 is great too!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I take groups of composers that fit together usually. It's easier for me to wrap my head around... Ravel and Debussy, or Mussorgsky/Tchaikovsky/Rimsky for instance. It makes it easier to do my research.

Right now, I'm on Telemann/Handel/Bach/Vivaldi/Scarlatti. It's a bit much to bite off at once, but I'm determined.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

It's fine to collect however you want. I inherited quite a large collection, so some of my attention is spent on filling in 'important gaps' left, but mostly I just look into whatever Haydn or Mahler or whatever I happen to want.

Looking for bargain prices is a great way to go too. There seem to be some great cheap prices on downloading mp3s of Mahler symphonies from Amazon (at least uk) at the moment, I don't know if it will last or not. I can rarely resist a good bargain.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

As a newcomer as well. I've found the "current listening" and "latest purchases" threads to be really helpful
Then Youtube is your friend. Have a listen to what's being discussed, and seek out the bargains to increase your own library
Most of all enjoy it.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

As long as you're listening to Shostakovich, have a crack at his String Quartets, particularly Nos. 15, 8, and 13.

You also need some Schumann. Go Richter when you can find it:

Fantasie in C
Davidsbündlertänze
Papillons
Kreisleriana

That should be enough to start with. :devil:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Ondine said:


> I tend a lot to the 'one composer at a time'. Maybe I am a slow learner or not too ambitious.
> 
> Anyway, the fact is that I spent a lot of time with one composer because it happens that I found myself having an affair with the composer.
> 
> I really get involved with his oeuvre. It is like having a beloved friend.


What a great way of putting it! That's very much the way I feel about Mahler and Mendelssoh--and now Brahms! Ravel is like a buddy I don't visit often enough, but we always have our "regular hangout" (ie late at night, when his music sounds the best to me!)


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

Although I am a terribly "multi-tasker" at mechanical type tasks, I both listen & compose multiple works at once. I generally listen to at least three composers at one section in my life (like now, I am on a Schoenberg, Ravel, and Bartok "thing"). And I am currently composing two classical works and two non-classical songs. But I can't talk on the phone and write something down without making mistakes!


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Listening widely, as you do, is the best way to: 1) get a good sense of the enormous variety and riches to be found in the classical repertoire; 2) expose yourself to the greatest numbers of styles so you can then concentrate for the time being on what you know you like -- which you will then get a recording of and play enough times that you become familiar with it and either continue liking it or move on to something different. It also lets you find composers that you know you like and can explore other works of. There's no "best" way -- but what you're doing is fine.

george

PS: There's a lot of mediocre music on classical radio, but if you keep a station tuned in you'll also find pieces and composers you like that may not have otherwise occurred to you.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Sonata said:


> [...]--and now Brahms!


Yes, I had a beautiful romance with Brahms. His chamber music is, in my opinion, one of the highest peaks in music.



> Ravel is like a buddy I don't visit often enough, but we always have our "regular hangout" (ie late at night, when his music sounds the best to me!)


Yes, 'Late at night' is the best time for having romance... that is for sure


----------

